# Regarding "trolling"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The forum term 'trolling' does not have a precise meaning now (assuming that it once did). Some misapplications of the term:

_'Advertising' or the related 'shilling_'; those are now gathered under _'spamming'_

Posting with the intent to _provoke response'_; that is too inclusive. Many well-intentioned posts invite response.

Posting in order to _return a thread 'to the top'_. Whatever that is, it isn't trolling.

IMO the term 'trolling' is applicable only to posts that are clearly intended to _**** readers off_.

Glad to be of service, mods; no expressions of thanks are necessary.


----------



## Amon Ra (Apr 6, 2011)

If I say bureaucrats are lazy should be fired I **** off democrats: am I a troll?
If I say businesspeople are greedy mafiosis should be emprisoned I **** off republicans: am I a troll?

If I say Boulez is noise, Shostakovich second-rate, Sibelius worst composer of the twentieth century, Schoneberg mentally unstable, John Williams not classical, Xenakis not a musician, I **** off people: am I a troll?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Amon Ra said:


> If I say bureaucrats are lazy should be fired I **** off democrats: am I a troll?
> If I say businesspeople are greedy mafiosis should be emprisoned I **** off republicans: am I a troll?
> 
> If I say Boulez is noise, Shostakovich second-rate, Sibelius worst composer of the twentieth century, Schoneberg mentally unstable, John Williams not classical, Xenakis not a musician, I **** off people: am I a troll?


If you say those things just to get people mad, then yes, you are a troll. You are perfectly entitled to your opinions, but you will have to defend them. Especially when there are several people, including me, who disagree with you.
And who on earth has claimed that John Williams is a classical composer? Sure, he's a classical guitarist, but far from a classical composer.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

He is a classical composer. Even if you don't consider film music 'classical', he's composed a symphony, multiple concerti, and a large number of solo works for various instruments. He has a large non-incidental repertoire, and saying he isn't classical just because he has a number of popular compositions that were composed for film is plain ignorance.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Amon Ra said:


> If I say bureaucrats are lazy should be fired I **** off democrats: am I a troll?
> If I say businesspeople are greedy mafiosis should be emprisoned I **** off republicans: am I a troll?
> 
> If I say Boulez is noise, Shostakovich second-rate, Sibelius worst composer of the twentieth century, Schoneberg mentally unstable, John Williams not classical, Xenakis not a musician, I **** off people: am I a troll?


I'm surprised you think those comments **** people off. They are variously unknowledgeable, ridiculous or inane, causing a reaction of amusement or pity - but not 'pissedoffedness'.

No troller worth his salt operates that way.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Children, children... just the mention of trolling gets you all excited? And then we start hearing things like "plain ignorance," "ridiculous," "inane?" Tsk, tsk... What are you trying to do, are you trying to bait the mods? Well, I'm not biting, at least, not for now.

I'd say, much ado about nothing. We *all* know what a troll is, and we *all* know that spamming is different, and so is bumping up a thread. Expressing controversial opinions, or fishing for a response may or may not be trolling. It all depends on context and intent. There is also the occasional inflammatory post by usually valuable members of an internet message board, and other posts that are just one more in a long series, a long track record of trolling. But like I said, we all know what it is, so, come again, what is the purpose of this thread??


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Ah, the drudgery of explaining*



Almaviva said:


> I'd say, much ado about nothing. We *all* know what a troll is, and we *all* know that spamming is different, and so is bumping up a thread. Expressing controversial opinions, or fishing for a response may or may not be trolling. It all depends on context and intent. There is also the occasional inflammatory post by usually valuable members of an internet message board, and other posts that are just one more in a long series, a long track record of trolling. But like I said, we all know what it is, so, come again, what is the purpose of this thread??


Ahem. "The purpose of this thread" is to further the possibility of clear thinking on the subject of trolling, both for mods and for members.

It is possible that Almaviva doesn't need this help; barely possible. It has been my experience that opera lovers in general have a level of rationality roughly equivalent to that of the librettos.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ahem. "The purpose of this thread" is to further the possibility of clear thinking on the subject of trolling, both for mods and for members.
> 
> It is possible that Almaviva doesn't need this help; barely possible. *It has been my experience that opera lovers in general have a level of rationality roughly equivalent to that of the librettos.*


Oh well, glad that you said "in general," I gather that you're giving me full credit for being one of the exceptions, no?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Aksel said:


> And who on earth has claimed that John Williams is a classical composer? Sure, he's a classical guitarist, but far from a classical composer.


Wrong John Williams.



dmg said:


> He is a classical composer. Even if you don't consider film music 'classical', he's composed a symphony, multiple concerti, and a large number of solo works for various instruments. He has a large non-incidental repertoire, and saying he isn't classical just because he has a number of popular compositions that were composed for film is plain ignorance.


So you agree with all the other composer criticisms?

Sibelius, worst composer of 20thC? That's nicking Adorno and Liebowitz's schtick.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amon Ra said:


> If I say Boulez is noise, Shostakovich second-rate, Sibelius worst composer of the twentieth century, Schoneberg mentally unstable, John Williams not classical, Xenakis not a musician: am I a troll?


No. It's not against the rules to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Amon Ra said:


> If I say bureaucrats are lazy should be fired I **** off democrats: am I a troll?
> If I say businesspeople are greedy mafiosis should be emprisoned I **** off republicans: am I a troll?
> 
> If I say Boulez is noise, Shostakovich second-rate, *Sibelius worst composer of the twentieth century*, Schoneberg mentally unstable, John Williams not classical, Xenakis not a musician, I **** off people: am I a troll?


You mean like posting a thread and follow-up material along the following lines?

http://www.talkclassical.com/8266-sibelius-any-good-just.html

If so, I guess it makes me troll.

Can we a "troll section" please. Forget about more smilies. A few more "snarlies" will do.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

dmg said:


> He is a classical composer. Even if you don't consider film music 'classical', he's composed a symphony, multiple concerti, and a large number of solo works for various instruments. He has a large non-incidental repertoire, and saying he isn't classical just because he has a number of popular compositions that were composed for film is plain ignorance.


I know, and I do apologise. I completely forgot that. I do in fact know that he has composed several classical pieces. In the moment, I suddenly only remembered that he is a film composer ...


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I know, and I do apologise. I completely forgot that. I do in fact know that he has composed several classical pieces. In the moment, I suddenly only remembered that he is a film composer ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Andy Loochazee said:


> Can we [have] a "troll section" please.


Oh but we have one already, it's called List of Banned Former Members.


> Forget about more smilies. A few more "snarlies" will do.


Funny. But we got that as well. Click on [more] and you'll see them; here they are, they are handy for the trolls to use::scold:ut:and there's always the old devilish guy: :devil: . Trolls pretending to be regular members can use this one (but it won't save them because we know better): :angel:
Regular members can respond to a troll's monotonous ways of always engaging in the same silly behavior to get sick twisted hijinks by using this one: 
We even have another one that is *very* appropriate for mods dealing with trolls: :wave:a.k.a. "hasta la vista, baby!" 
As you can see, we're fully equipped! [I'd insert here the green guy with the smug smile but I have reached the limit of six images].


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Or in a variation on another meme: "They see me trolling - they hating!".


----------

